# Anyone left van in Morocco and flown back?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, bad news we might have to fly back for a funeral. We will have to surrender the van to the authorities I believe. Anyone done it? It it cumbersome and expensive?

Dick


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Have a word with the British Embassy, Dick:

https://www.gov.uk/government/world/organisations/british-embassy-rabat

Address:
28 Avenue S.A.R. Sidi Mohammed 
Souissi 10105 (BP 45), 
Rabat
Rabat
Morocco

Email
[email protected]

Telephone:
+212 (0) 537 633 333

Fax:
+212 (0) 537 758 709

Peter


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi we are in Morocco and talking to a couple this week who are flying back to the UK next week. They are going for three weeks and have done this on a couple of occasions with no problems. They live the van in the compound at the airport.


----------

